# TIVO EDGE POWER SUPPLY



## JackieGaGa (Mar 24, 2008)

Can you use a TIVO mini power supply for a TIVO Edge?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

JackieGaGa said:


> Can you use a TIVO mini power supply for a TIVO Edge?


No


----------



## JackieGaGa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

JackieGaGa said:


> Thanks for the reply


NP. While there are different Mini power supplies most I've seen are 1A, probably 2A max. I believe the Edge needs 3A, a lot more to power than a mini including drive.


----------

